# My new fork! (Magura Durin 120 Marathon)



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought i would post some pics of my new fork fitted today. I'll be testing it in Wales on the weekend.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

looks real good!

keep us posted on the performance!


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll update after the weekend. I spent all afternoon setting this thing up, so it had better perform!

The psi figures given are a little off, i have put in approx 10% more psi than stated in the manual for my weight, at least thats for me anyway.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*oil marks...*



Hadouken* said:


> I'll update after the weekend. I spent all afternoon setting this thing up, so it had better perform!
> 
> The psi figures given are a little off, i have put in approx 10% more psi than stated in the manual for my weight, at least thats for me anyway.


i see oil marks on the stanchions...good luck with it.there's plenty of guys with leaking forks.Magura says this has to be but where oil comes out dirt and water also gets in...no good.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Durin 100 I've been riding for the past couple of weeks has been super supple and smooth, like being in a permanent wheelie where you can steer and brake. It's also had noticeable dirt rings from the oil on the stanchions. I imagine these will be like the Fox where they'll start to clunk when they get low on oil, even better than an idiot light.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

nino said:


> i see oil marks on the stanchions...good luck with it.there's plenty of guys with leaking forks.Magura says this has to be but where oil comes out dirt and water also gets in...no good.


I had oil marks on the stanchions of Laurin and Wotan, they went away, and nothing leaks. Stop your FUD.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Rocky, did you take the stickers off of the Vertex or is that some demo bike they gave you to try? Give us a review when you've got a few more kilometers on it ok?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> Hey Rocky, did you take the stickers off of the Vertex or is that some demo bike they gave you to try? Give us a review when you've got a few more kilometers on it ok?


That's a demo frame that one of their test riders has been thrashing, I've had the opportunity to borrow it for a couple of weeks while they are otherwise occupied (my LBS is well connected!  :thumbsup: ) . So far the fork and the frame are both a joy to ride. My scandium frame Vertex is feeling neglected (and fat by comparison - the carbon Vertex is sitting at 20.9 pounds with the Durin).


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

nino said:


> i see oil marks on the stanchions...good luck with it.there's plenty of guys with leaking forks.Magura says this has to be but where oil comes out dirt and water also gets in...no good.


EVERY fork i have ever had has some oil on the stanctions when delivered. This fork is 2 hours old when the pics were taken.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> The Durin 100 I've been riding for the past couple of weeks has been super supple and smooth, like being in a permanent wheelie where you can steer and brake. It's also had noticeable dirt rings from the oil on the stanchions. I imagine these will be like the Fox where they'll start to clunk when they get low on oil, even better than an idiot light.


I agree with the wheelie part. I rode to the end of my block and back, and it felt like i was riding a cloud!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Agreed - every new fork i have used has oil marks on the stancions whilst it's bedding in. Just tiny little rings mind not huge amounts.

Nice looking fork but i was reading the review in a mag today which said it''s a bit of a faff in use.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I bought this fork on the back of MBUK and WMB who gave it most wanted and gold awards respectively.


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

nino said:


> i see oil marks on the stanchions...good luck with it.there's plenty of guys with leaking forks.Magura says this has to be but where oil comes out dirt and water also gets in...no good.


then my SID, my fox f80x, my marzocchi z2 x-fly and my manitou scareb al had problem  becouse what you se on that picture, is what i have seen on al those forks. from when they was new, and also directy after service. if there will be mud and water coming in to the fork depends on from where in the fork the oil came from. and only becouse there is coming out oil one way thrue the washers, doesn´t mean that fluid will pas as easely the other way.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Baltazar said:


> then my SID, my fox f80x, my marzocchi z2 x-fly and my manitou scareb al had problem  becouse what you se on that picture, is what i have seen on al those forks. from when they was new, and also directy after service. if there will be mud and water coming in to the fork depends on from where in the fork the oil came from. and only becouse there is coming out oil one way thrue the washers, doesn´t mean that fluid will pas as easely the other way.


It seems with Nino, anything that he does not use himself, for any reason, is crap.

Exceedingly biased poster.


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

If you aren't familiar with Magura's line of products, get familiar. Their brakes in addition to their forks are unmatched. Marta SL's and Louise BATs for brakes...can't go wrong!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*correct..*



Hadouken* said:


> EVERY fork i have ever had has some oil on the stanctions when delivered. This fork is 2 hours old when the pics were taken.


when it's new this is indeed normal. but not after that when in use which is what they do on several guys bikes.

we have a special DURIN-thread going on in the german forum. 20 pages already and believe me, not all postings are positive but the germans at least have Magura-Service at every event which seems needed...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273670


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

nino said:


> when it's new this is indeed normal. but not after that when in use which is what they do on several guys bikes.
> 
> we have a special DURIN-thread going on in the german forum. 20 pages already and believe me, not all postings are positive but the germans at least have Magura-Service at every event which seems needed...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273670


that isn't right, the normal oil rings when a fork is new comes from the oiled foam donuts
below the wipers. that magura has oil coming up past the seals.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm i just re examined the pic and there is a bit too much oil there - a ring around the stancion is fine but at the top there is a bit drop running down the stancion.

My bad on the review it was the Thor i read about - it didn't get a good review at all.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

My Durin 100 had about that much oil on the stanchion when shiny new, I even had to wipe down the crown and arches when it came out of the plastic bag, but it's tamed down now that it's on the bike and upright.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Rocky - i noticed in your pic Truvativ Noir cranks.

What do you think of them? You couldn't do me a favour and measure what the chainline is to the middle ring?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I just swapped them off for XTR's. The Noir 3.3 have a 51mm chainline, a 172mm Q with the pedal washers and have no spacers on a 73mm BB. They weigh 820gms compared to the XTR at 796gms and they don't shift near as well. They seem stiff enough but they don't offer a lot of heel clearance (much like the XTR's).


----------



## Baltazar (Jan 30, 2004)

nino said:


> when it's new this is indeed normal. but not after that when in use which is what they do on several guys bikes.


the thing is that al the forks i mention, had that problem after alot of using to. specialy Fox F80x had that "problem" until I changed to enduro fork seals.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

*First big ride review*

Ok, so i went to Nant Y Arian (mid Wales) on Sunday to try out the fork.

The first impressions were AWESOME! Spending practically a whole day setting the thing up the day i got it, was time well spent. The fork tracks the ground like glue, and hitting some 1-2 foot drops, the fork soaked them up like they weren't there! It really feel as though there is more than 120mm travel, and as hard as i tried, the fork did not bottom out all day.

Unfortunately, some slate ripped right through my tyre on the descent down to the bottom of the leg breaker, so i had to push it the rest of the way back :madman:

To sum it up, this fork is easily as good, if not better than the Fox F120, and imo looks far better! The Albert Select damping is brilliant on ascents, and feels alot like Specialized's Brain system, but with that great threshold adjustment.


----------



## williford (Dec 8, 2005)

*Yep*



Hadouken* said:


> Ok, so i went to Nant Y Arian (mid Wales) on Sunday to try out the fork.
> 
> The first impressions were AWESOME! Spending practically a whole day setting the thing up the day i got it, was time well spent. The fork tracks the ground like glue, and hitting some 1-2 foot drops, the fork soaked them up like they weren't there! It really feel as though there is more than 120mm travel, and as hard as i tried, the fork did not bottom out all day.
> 
> To sum it up, this fork is easily as good, if not better than the Fox F120, and imo looks far better! The Albert Select damping is brilliant on ascents, and feels alot like Specialized's Brain system, but with that great threshold adjustment.


I couldn't agree more. I used the Durin Marathon FCR 90-120mm in the 24 Hours of Moab (solo) and it soaked up everything without complaining or leaking oil. I test rode the course on a 130mm TALAS and the Durin was by far better. BTW mine was about 1600g uncut.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

I have the FCR, but decided to remove the thumb thing from the bars, mainly because it won't get used all that much, and it adds a few grams!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Just buy some enduro fork seal............ if it bother you that much.


----------

